# Gearbest scammed me



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 24, 2016)

I went to Gearbest because of it's low prices.

Last year, my friend ordered me a gaming mouse because I didn't have a paypal at the time. When it didn't show up, I thought he just  sent it to his own house or something. He swears he sent it to my house. It never showed up. I was still kinda convinced he was playing a trick or something, but I let it go.

Before Christmas (December something) I ordered a 32GB Flash Drive for my Wii. It was $8.xx. It's been around 13 weeks and it never came. Since the money was so little, I'm not going through the trouble of getting a refund. I'm just never ordering from them again.

Has anyone else had experiences like this? Was it just bad luck both times or what? If it makes a difference, I checked out as a guest.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 24, 2016)

>>not ordering from newegg


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 24, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> >>not ordering from newegg


Newegg was expensive compared to gearbest. i should have figured theyd scam me.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Newegg was expensive compared to gearbest. i should have figured theyd scam me.


Prices were very good to me, when I bought my laptop.
UPS is shit though.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Prices were very good to me, when I bought my laptop.
> UPS is shit though.


The peices aren't terrible, but gearbest.com was just way better. I found the links i bought. The usb drive was on sale or something, if was 8 usd

gearbest.com/usb-flash-drives/pp_260124.html?currency=CAD&gclid=COX7l-iaj8sCFQ8vaQodm3gJcQ

gearbest.com/mice-keyboards/pp_21854.html?currency=CAD&gclid=CIqyx-maj8sCFQiQaQodDZcJnQ


----------



## Halo249 (Feb 24, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> The peices aren't terrible, but gearbest.com was just way better. I found the links i bought. The usb drive was on sale or something, if was 8 usd
> 
> gearbest.com/usb-flash-drives/pp_260124.html?currency=CAD&gclid=COX7l-iaj8sCFQ8vaQodm3gJcQ
> 
> gearbest.com/mice-keyboards/pp_21854.html?currency=CAD&gclid=CIqyx-maj8sCFQiQaQodDZcJnQ



Request your money back immediately. Tell them you didn't get your order. One time a R4i Site scammed me so I requested my money and got it.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 24, 2016)

thats because that stuff is unbranded, unsupported, and made with the lowest quality components and at the lowest cost

you can get away with some stuff but flash memory and a mouse you should buy name brand, stuff that won't break after 10 mins

but yeah, just just file a dispute with paypal or whatever, but its most likely past the limit to request one now


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm still waiting on an order from them I made about a month ago.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 10, 2016)

quackstar84 said:


> I'm still waiting on an order from them I made about a month ago.


Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 10, 2016)

No it came although the battery and charger were damaged. Just going to see what they will do about it.


----------

